# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Firma la petición para poner fin al hambre

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usarios de AgroFórum.pe: 
Me pongo la camiseta contra el hambre y la pobreza; y los invito a firmar -al igual que yo- la petición para poner fin a este mal que afecta a 1000 millones de personas en el mundo. 
Presiona a los políticos para poner fin al hambre. Firma la petición y promueve la acción donde quiera que estés: http://www.1billionhungry.org/     Hambre en el Mundo.jpg  *¡Haz sonar el silbato contra el hambre!*  :Mad:  ... http://www.1billionhungry.org/Temas similares: Los números del hambre Ahoyadora hoyadora nueva para sembrar arboles , reforestacion , jatropha , poner postes , sembrios de distintas plantas Más tecnologías ....más hambre Municipalidad de Huánuco firma convenio con empresa coreana para industrializar basura Ministro de Agricultura firma Acta de Voluntades para potenciar producción de cacao fino en el mundo

----------


## kscastaneda

Bruno, apoyo la causa soy el número 578,896. 
Invito a todo el foro a sumarse hagan click en el link :  *www.1billionhungry.org/waltercarlosdekristovcastanedavasquez/*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

¡Excelente Carlos!... :Wink:  
No es que me sienta un mártir por haber firmado y publicado este tema aquí -y seguro tú tampoco-, pero la idea es tratar de ser concientes al menos por un momento de la cantidad inmensa de personas que pasan hambre todos los días, en los distintos lugares del mundo; ya que si no se es conciente del problema, éste se vuelve imposible de resolver. 
Por eso creo que si alguien firma esa petición, significa que esa persona se detuvo a pensar por un momento en este innegable problema del ser humano, así que te agradezco haberlo hecho. 
Saludos; y esperemos que a alguno de nuestros políticos le llegue esta petición mundial contra el hambre para ver si hacen algo de manera más decidida.

----------


## ronaldancajima

Todos los medios disponibles son posibles de ser utilizados, seguramente mientras escribo este mensaje, miles de niños nacen en un ecenario de futuro hambre y por lo tanto de desnutrición. Los que escribimos a través de estra vía y que hemos tenido la posibilidad de una mejor alimentación y condiciones de vida debemos detenernos un momento y pensar que pudimos haber nacido en una comunidad de Huancavelica o de Castrovirreyna. Este es sobre todo un acto de reflexión y de pensar en esos compatriotas nuestros que viven bajo el flagelo de la desnutrición, y peor aún con autoridades incompetentes que han pérdido la oportunidad de trascender en su vida y de poder haber luchado de una manera efectiva de este flagelos actual

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado ronaldancajima: 
Es bueno saber que algunos como tú se detienen a reflexionar al respecto; pero como bien propone esta campaña, presionemos más a nuestros políticos y autoridades para que esta situación disminuya aquí y en el mundo. 
Imagínate que las zonas más pobres del planeta, ni siquiera están por aquí. Los países más pobres, donde más hambre sufre la gente, están en el continente africano... así que hay que imaginarse lo que debe ser eso con los niveles de pobreza que se ven en nuestro país. 
Te agradezco tu reflexión y opinión; y aprovecho para felicitarte por tu blog. Esta mañana quise felicitarte publicando un mensaje en tu último post, pero no se podía publicar... Todavía no sé por qué, pero como te quería decir en ese momento, el tema que tratas allí es muy importante para el futuro de la agricultura en el país y para el futuro de la vida misma. Te confesaba también que no había podido leer y revisar todo el material que has publicado en tu blog -por falta de tiempo-, pero que sin me parecía el blog mejor administrado en AgroFórum.pe. 
Veo que le has agarrado la mano a las herramientas de este portal para hacer que tu mensaje llegue a los demás usuarios de AgroFórum.pe. Por eso, quería felicitarte y animarte a seguir administrando de la misma manera tu blog, porque está muy bueno. 
Saludos; y muchas gracias por ser parte de esta comunidad.  :Wink:

----------


## ronaldancajima

Estimado amigo Cilloniz, ante todo gracias por tomarse la molestia de  dar una respuesta al mensaje. Claro que debemos de participar de estos  espacios y en el tema que se presenta en Agroforum: Firmar la petición  de poner fin al hambre. Resalte Huancavelica y Castrovirreyna, por que  mucha gente piensa que estos problemas nos son ajenos, pero no están  cerca de nosotros y ha veces no los percibimos en su verdadera magnitud.  Pensamos muchas veces en el cobertizo de los animales, que no esta mal,  pero no s olvidamos de las condiciones en las cuales viven nuestro  compatriotas en las punas, alejados de todo servicio, ahora en pleno  avance tecnologico, donde se les pude de dotar de mejores condiciones no  lo hacemos y se hacen proyectos que no sirven de mucho, como lo es  Sierra Exportadora, solo por mencionar alguno.
Quiero también agradecer, aprovechando este mensaje, la feliz idea que  han tenido de crear este Foro, con herramientas tan importantes y de  relativo fácil uso, donde se puede comparitr contenidos que creemos  aportan en conocimiento y de poder desarrollar ideas, como lo es el  Bloq: GESTION SOSTENIBLE DEL AGUA. 
Lo hago a través de este foro, pues tiene un público suscrito  interesados en estos temas y al cual podemos llegar con relativa  facilidad, pero como le vuelvo a decir, con contenidos de calidad.
Espero que ahora si pueda hacer un comentario a los post que hemos realizado.
Desde hace un tiempo desarrollo también de manera personal dos Blogs:  GESTION SOSTENIBLE DEL AGUA, desarrollado en wordpress y blogspot, como  una manera de difundir una experiencia de trabajo y una visión de  desarrollo en el uso del agua. 
Gracias de nuevo y estamos en comunicación.

----------

